
Sixth Edition of ABCL Released (Common Lisp for the JVM) - zeveb
http://abcl-dev.blogspot.com/2017/06/abcl-150.html
======
rurban
blogger didn't let me add a comment there.

The manual fixed one part of "compile to JAVA Bytecode", but still has the
headline "Compiler to Java 5 Bytecode". Please remove the 5. It's now 6-8.

